# Hatch results



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My first hatch of 9 yielded 5 pullets and 4 roos.
Farm Innovators still air incubator ,53% humidity average ,102* temp 1-18 days.65% humidity 102* 18-21 days.
Started with 12 eggs, two fertile eggs were miscandled and cracked by me.
The 10th egg got damaged when the others started hatching.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So with a higher temp yielded almost 50-50 pullets and cockerels.I still don't know what I got for the higher temps and using round eggs but I think I got at least 1 cockerel.Congratulations on your hatch!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that sex is already decided by genetics.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I only had 1 pointy egg , the Buff Orpington. All of her eggs have been pointy.
And I got a Buck-Orpington roo.


----------

